# Solved: Component audio not working



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have cable box which i am trying to view cable on my smaller HD TV, via only the component cables. The cable I am using has just the 3, red,blue and green. I added the audio composite ( RCA ) cables to the TV. W hen I turn on the TV, I only see the video, no sound. On this tv, closed caption comes on automatically, when there is no sound. You can see the volume bar which I have on. I go to TV sound setup and there I see c c marked off and yet it comes on, like I said above because i do not get any sound. I have tried a few cables and still no sound... BTW, this TV is also used with my Indoor antenna and I hear the sound when I choose that input. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the Audio and input and not an output ? 
check you have the correct audio connections 
can you try a different audio source to test when you select component that the audio works 

make of the TV and the cable box 
what other outputs are you using on the cable box - does the cable box have a selection to choose which output, In the UK the virgin cable box needs to be set to channel 99 and then you choose the outputs to use , between Scart,HDMI output, for video which also determines the sound as well


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

No, the cable box has no audio inputs...just outputs, and the TV has no outputs, just inputs. I am using the component input on the TV set.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and models ?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the cable company and have to get a new cable box...so it may be a defective cable box...we shall see...


----------

